# RB26DETT Stock Engine



## kaylafat (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello,

i do search for a stock RB26DETT. If possible with harness, plenum, turbi and all the other stuff. 

Its just for a swap.

Br


----------



## zimmersquirt (Aug 30, 2014)

Got 2 in bits if you wanna build one up fresh ?


----------



## kaylafat (Feb 8, 2014)

No I don’t want to built up. It’s for a swap and need to run properly. Sent me a pm


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kaylafat (Feb 8, 2014)

Bump


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kaylafat (Feb 8, 2014)

Bump


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

we have a complete engine, just about to be removed from an R33GTR with 75k on it. Excellent oil pressure 6b on start up and 3 resting when hot. £6995 for the complete engine.


----------

